# FS: 2008 Trek Fuel EX7, 18.5"



## Greg (Jul 4, 2009)

Selling my EX7. The bike is stock right now. The specs are here:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/archive/fuelex7

The frame is 18.5". I'm 6' 1" and it was a tad too small for me. Probably good for someone 5'8" - 5'11". The bike has about 350 miles on it. It's in very good condition with usual wear, some scratches, worn paint from cable rubs/bike rack. No dents or major dings in the frame. MSRP was $2,089 and I'm asking *$1,000* and can meet somewhere in Western CT. I'll ship it if need be, but would prefer a local buyer. Anyone here is welcome to take a spin on it at Nassahegan sometime.

I would recommend swapping out the tires to something more aggressive and adding some lock-on grips since the stock ones spin a bit. I also do my own tinkering so I would recommend bringing it to an LBS so an actual bike mech can go over it and tune it professionally. It rides fine to me though. Drivetrain, brakes, etc. have normal wear after 350 miles. Here are pics:

(There's a big chain ring on it now...) 



















































PM me if interested.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2009)

I ride with Greg all the time, and this bike is in great shape! Greg has also been very gentle with it, no big drops or jumps,


----------



## Greg (Jul 4, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Greg has also been very gentle with it, no big drops or jumps,



That's cuz I'm a wimp. :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's cuz I'm a wimp. :razz:



I was going to say that, but it just didn't seem right seeing how I am a big wimp on the bike myself.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 5, 2009)

i haven't been around... you get something new or giving up MTB?


----------



## Greg (Jul 5, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i haven't been around... you get something new or giving up MTB?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 5, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice ride Greg, Both the one you're selling and the one you replaced it with.
Sweeeet!

I just got a WSD Fuel EX8 a few weeks ago and am having a blast on it.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmm, I'm 5'8"-5'11"...

Just not in the cards this year. Hope you sell it, but if it's still hanging around next spring...


----------



## marcski (Jul 6, 2009)

Greg said:


>



I was wondering the same thing when I read this FS post.  What model is this one?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2009)

Will you be willing to sign the bike Greg?  That could make it a collector's item...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd be interested, but I'd also be getting killed if I brought home any new gear right now.

I've been thinking about getting a ski-tote though :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jul 6, 2009)

marcski said:


> I was wondering the same thing when I read this FS post.  What model is this one?



Remedy 7.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2009)

So I posted this on Craiglist and it didn't take long to get this Email (after an initial seemingly legit inquiry):



> Thanks for the swift reply.I am okay with the condition and price of
> the item and am ready for its purchase.I'll be paying you with a
> certified Bank Check and the payment will be issue out to you Via Ups
> Courier service  I'll be responsible for the pick-up,while you hold on
> ...



Didn't want to try the bike and was having his "movers" to pick it up? :blink: Never mentioned "bike" in the Email, just the "item". Not sure what kind of scam he had planned, but nice try dude. A quick search on Google pulls up that exact text. Loser.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> So I posted this on Craiglist and it didn't take long to get this Email (after an initial seemingly legit inquiry):
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to try the bike and was having his "movers" to pick it up? :blink: Never mentioned "bike" in the Email, just the "item". Not sure what kind of scam he had planned, but nice try dude. A quick search on Google pulls up that exact text. Loser.



i think you should consider this offer...


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i think you should consider this offer...



I sent his all my personal information already - addresses, account numbers, SSN, passwords, etc. :razz:

Scary - I wonder what the success rate on these scams is...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2009)

It looks like it has a water leak, you going to fix it before someone comes and looks at it?


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2009)

The bike is sold. As expected, the first guy to see it bought it. A New Hartford local too, home of the beloved Ski Sundown!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> The bike is sold. As expected, the first guy to see it bought it. A New Hartford local too, home of the beloved Ski Sundown!



wish i had a spare $1k, i would have bought it :-(


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 10, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> wish i had a spare $1k, i would have bought it :-(


+1


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad you got rid of it so quickly! :beer:

Beers are on you after the next ride??


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Beers are on you after the next ride??



Definitely! Shwag Busch Beer too. Beer snobs need not apply.....


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Definitely! Shwag Busch Beer too. Beer snobs need not apply.....



I'm not picky, as long as it isn't PBR.


----------

